# Building the aquarium



## dprUsh83 (Sep 11, 2006)

I see the thread for the stand, which is excellent, I'm curious though, are there plans to build the aquarium? I know somebody who works in a glass shop, so glass I can get relatively cheap if I know how to put it together. Anybody know?

:?:


----------



## dprUsh83 (Sep 11, 2006)

:?:


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

dprUsh83 said:


> I see the thread for the stand, which is excellent, I'm curious though, are there plans to build the aquarium? I know somebody who works in a glass shop, so glass I can get relatively cheap if I know how to put it together. Anybody know?
> 
> :?:


You could ask advice from a shop who makes tanks on how to construct an aquarium. IMO, it's best to start with a small tank as this lessens troubles until you get the hang of it.

Maybe you could try a 15 gallons tank for a start.

Be sure to know that you have all the materials needed at that. A glass cutter, sealant, adhesive tape, spirit level, etc.

You have to be careful with what you're doing while constructing a tank as a slight error can be a hassle. Uneven sides, leakage and other troubles will come in your way.

If you're planning to make a tank, good luck. :thumbsup: 
And if so, pls do post pics of step-by-step on how to construct a tank and post instructions to make it easier to understand.

We appreciate new DIY projects. :thumbsup:


----------



## butterbean 3 (Oct 20, 2006)

Hi, My hubby makes all kinds of things he is a finish carpenter and he found plans on the net to make me a 120 gal we haven't started yet but the instructions are out there he just googled -- aquarium plans -- fish tank plans


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

butterbean 3 said:


> Hi, My hubby makes all kinds of things he is a finish carpenter and he found plans on the net to make me a 120 gal we haven't started yet but the instructions are out there he just googled -- aquarium plans -- fish tank plans


That's nice, Butterbean.
If you could make that, it would turn out to be an awesome DIY project.:thumbsup:


----------



## soundsdigital (Jan 24, 2007)

My dad made 2 tanks about 35 years ago. They were an angle iron frame with glass held in with putty. the frame and putty was painted. The flaws I see in his design looking back were that the frames had legs on meaning the glass beneath was unsupported, although it was wire reinforced. The wire reinforcement was probably not necessary and certainly wouldn't have been necessary if the glass say on the cabinet. Putty was not ideal, but silicone was not commonly available as it is today and would be the way to do it now. If I were building a tank, I would weld a frame which I would use to assemble the glass and silicone the glass together from inside, but not to the frame. When the silicone has had a minimum of 24 hours to cure, preferably longer, lift the whole lot out of the frame, which could be reused to make more tanks.


----------



## Mrmofo (Feb 11, 2007)

yea i have plans to make a very large tank myself, i use silicon all the time to make things water tite in bathrooms.there is some special stuff i saw which was only about 10 bucks a cannister and was aquarium friendly, it gave me the idea to use it but forgot to write the name down...plan on making my own tank 2 640 gallons or 10,000 litres, ply wood gave me a great idea and endless possibilitys plus i like the looks of a blue painted background


----------



## Age of Aquariums (Apr 13, 2007)

go to www.garf.org they have some good tank ideas.


----------



## Age of Aquariums (Apr 13, 2007)

I'm building a 140g aquariums soon.


----------

